# Adding Calories to Meals



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone Has any good suggestions on how I could add more calories to my puppies meal? I don't want to put junk in her food. I also am trying to stay away from caloric boosters that can be found at the pet store That could be found in the vitamin section. Some of the ingredients listed in the vitamins just don't seem right. Since keeping weight on your Vizsla seems to be a common problem, I was wondering what people do have some calories to their puppies food?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We frequently have to add to miles' food as he is so active and burns so many calories. We use eggs, chicken, lean red meat, salmon, and he gets peanut butter in his kong. We also make him frozen yogurt which is made of peanut butter, Greek yogurt and banana. He also gets cooked veggies which isn't high in calorie but he likes it.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Satin balls! Actually we haven't needed them yet, but I've heard good things. Here's a link to RBD's recipe: http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html.

Good luck .


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Whatever kind of protein you're having for dinner that night, just save out a little for your pup. Beef stew? Save a couple of pieces of the beef. Chicken soup? Save some of the chicken. Fish? Likewise. Just a little extra protein can make a difference. Also, the Satin Balls are a great choice for a more rapid weight gain.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Fresh 1 hour salmon ;D

Kings or Coho 

Nothing can flex with omega 3' 

and core muscle outweighs fatties two to one 

if its earned over time 

Elk and Moose back straps are loaded with pure protein as well and no fat"


----------

